# Microdevario Nanus (formerly Microrasbora Nana)



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool little fish. Looks like they don't like your co2 at the moment.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

plakat said:


> Cool little fish. Looks like they don't like your co2 at the moment.


 
Even with the CO2 off they stay at the top like that. I keep my co2 around 20-25 ppm as the CRS don't seem to like it any higher in my tank.

Now to figure out what they will eat, might have to go get some baby brine shrimp tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Hrm interesting. Did you add a bubbler or anything to lower the co2 or just turn it off? Either way they should be fine. My new fish take a little while to get used to it too.

BBS should work well. All my fish go after them even my full grown apistos. You might be able to feed frozen brine shrimp or finer frozen blood worms. Daphnia would probably work well too.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

plakat said:


> Hrm interesting. Did you add a bubbler or anything to lower the co2 or just turn it off? Either way they should be fine. My new fish take a little while to get used to it too.
> 
> BBS should work well. All my fish go after them even my full grown apistos. You might be able to feed frozen brine shrimp or finer frozen blood worms. Daphnia would probably work well too.


Thanks, yeha the co2 is on a timer an once it goes off I lift the lily pipe so it breaks the surface. In the mornign drop checker will be blueish green and at lights off the dc will be dark green.

I'll have to go grab some frozens for them tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

They were renamed? 
Who did you end up getting them from? 

I just recently bought a school of boraras urophthalmoides over these nanas. Although they're next on my "to-get" list.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ebichua said:


> They were renamed?
> Who did you end up getting them from?
> 
> I just recently a school of boraras urophthalmoides over these nanas. Although they're next on my "to-get" list.


 
I got them from Franks Aquariums. I talked him into FedEx Overnight so I spent as much on shipping as the fish cost. I want to add a few more once the weather get a little warmer and do USPS Express of Priority if the weather is warm enough. Frank told me they had been remaned.

Craig


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Those red gills are not a good sign. I agree with plakat- they're not acclimating to your CO2 levels very well. Personally, I'd turn it off for a day and then slowly over several days increase the levels back where you want them.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Oh wow, I just caught my stupid mistake in my sentence. I meant I just recently BOUGHT... I hate how I sometimes type things in my mind but in reality, I didn't actually type it. 

In any case, interesting name. Googling that name seems to only pop-up frank's page. I'll probably pick some of these up at Ocean Aquarium next time I go!  They're really cute. I like the fact that they're a "color teaser" fish. I categorize my fish like that (haha). Color teaser fish are ones that have small hints of color in them only. Which, I think, is harder for most people to appreciate their beauty. But I think that's what makes them beautiful 

With the proper lighting, these guys shine a nice green line. Similar to kubotai but a tad fainter. 

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Those red gills are not a good sign. I agree with plakat- they're not acclimating to your CO2 levels very well. Personally, I'd turn it off for a day and then slowly over several days increase the levels back where you want them.


Those pictures were taken after first releasing them this morning. The red went away after about an hour. 

Craig


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Acclimating co2 is pretty easy. Just turn co2 off 10-20 minutes prior to adding new fish. Once you dump them in, give them about an hour or two (I do a 30min-1hr) before turning co2 back on. No need to turn co2 on slowly, since that already naturally occurs when you have your co2 off and then turn it back on. The fish adapt fast this way. Some fish will take longer than others but if you turn co2 off at night and on during the day, the whole co2 acclimation process restarts every night and they get used to it after that. 

Not something to be made a big deal out if in my experience


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you went for the Nanas (that's still close enough to Nanus, right?)

These little guys are so gorgeous arn't they? I plan to have a large school of 30 or so with some Microrasbora Kubotai in a 20 gallon long one day.


----------

